# HU_NBT2 Flashing.



## OTMAN (Nov 14, 2015)

```

```
Hi masters,

I have a NBT Evo from an unknown car. I want to flash it in my car, I tried everything but no success. I'm using latest E-SYS 3.27 PSDZDATA 57 and E-SYS 2.4.3 . I was able to flash all modules in my car exceot that retrofit NBT Evo. Do I need a SVT TAL and FA from an original NBT Evo car ??? Any suggestion!

Thank you.

My car is F20 latest iStep (F020-15-11-501) upated using ESYS and PSDZDATA 3.57


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can do nothing with NBT2 without OBAR Connection, so car must have BDC Module.


----------



## OTMAN (Nov 14, 2015)

I managed to flash it. But it's running very slow. I will take more than 24 hours I think. Bootloader 136MB took 2 hours.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OTMAN said:


> I managed to flash it. But it's running very slow. I will take more than 24 hours I think. Bootloader 136MB took 2 hours.


You flashed it without OBAR Connection?


----------



## OTMAN (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, without. It's flashing SWFL now using UDS protocol. but it's very very slow.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It is flashing through CAN-bus. I have not checked file sizes for NBT EVO but my guess is that it takes two or three days.


----------



## OTMAN (Nov 14, 2015)

It's nearly to end. 1GB left. Do you have an idea if I will be able flash CAFD using UDS?


----------



## OTMAN (Nov 14, 2015)

My car has no OABR. I managed to flash my NBT EVO using UDS. but i can't code it. OABR connection is needed. The problem is my car have no BDC. It's FEM_GW. Can I add BDC to my car or there is a way to inject CAFD to NBT EVO without OABR connection?

Thank you


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

The solution for UDS programing in NBT2 is to use OABR ENET pins:









ENET activation pin is still in the same place in quadlock connector.

Now is problem how to read CAFD? Even I can't see it in tree of modules :bawling:


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

you can flash and code nbt evo with zgw over ethernet. like normal nbt. but you should connect ethernet properly. ethernet is not on quadlock anymore!.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

cdxa said:


> The solution for UDS programing in NBT2 is to use OABR ENET pins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
I retrofit in my car Evo unit.
Previous nbt work fine.

I swap quadlock Ethernet to OABR 
But not possible program (with enet)

Evo with id4 also need Ethernet in OABR?


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Did you try flashing from your car or on a bench?

I believe rrdsgn was talking about flashing on bench with zgw. I could be wrong


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

i try in car, but my car have ZGW high (can2) is F26 x4 09-2014


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

How did you move the ethernet wires to the OABR port? 

I've have only read of an evo being flashed on a bench unless your car has bdc.

Zgw is just the gateway


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

You can also flash without oabr but it will take a days. Like otman from the beginning of this thread


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

Mind i ask what is OABR?


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hopefully someone else will chime in but as far as oabr, it is a port on the backside of an nbt evo head unit where ethernet is now located. Prior headunits had ethernet in the quadlock connector. The reason that it is important for an Evo retrofit is to flash and code the evo headunit. With oabr connected to ethernet a flash should only take 45 minutes if not connected it will take days. FDL coding can be done without oabr connection just fine. I have not come across any posts that just VO coded an evo headunit. Flashing would set VO if I'm not mistaken.

Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

dee_0005 said:


> Hopefully someone else will chime in but as far as oabr, it is a port on the backside of an nbt evo head unit where ethernet is now located. Prior headunits had ethernet in the quadlock connector. The reason that it is important for an Evo retrofit is to flash and code the evo headunit. With oabr connected to ethernet a flash should only take 45 minutes if not connected it will take days. FDL coding can be done without oabr connection just fine. I have not come across any posts that just VO coded an evo headunit. Flashing would set VO if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong


Thank you for your thorough explaination


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

thanks, in my case is possible VO code and FDL code with ethernet in Quadlock.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

FDL coding shouldn't be an issue without oabr. I haven't read about anyone just VO coding an evo unit with success. I believe in most cases that VO coding ends up with "no signal" on the display. Then you have to FDL code it back

If you are using a used evo (donor vin) make sure to use an evo activation emulator or you could possibly lock the unit with a mismatch on the vin.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have an evo on a bench setup just for testing but unfortunately I am having issues with esys not being able to find any of my headunits. I have 2 evo units one is a us model and one eu model and my factory hu_entry but I cannot connect to any of them so I cannot test


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

i try today, same issue when i try to update evo
i will try with ethernet-RJ45 wire direct connect to OABR. it will need gateway conexion with ip of NBT, right?


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

Flashing the EVO in the car should work fine once the ethernet is moved from the quadlock to the OABR port, no need to do it on the bench if you can't get that to work. There is no BDC in F2X or F3X cars, even the ones with EVO as stock. As you can see in the wiring diagram, the OABR is connected to FEM_BODY.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Gabrola said:


> Flashing the EVO in the car should work fine once the ethernet is moved from the quadlock to the OABR port, no need to do it on the bench if you can't get that to work. There is no BDC in F2X or F3X cars, even the ones with EVO as stock. As you can see in the wiring diagram, the OABR is connected to FEM_BODY.


my car F26 2014 not have BCD, just ZGW high with ethernet and can2, with ZGW should work. because F26 X4 from 2016 have ID5 and ZGW

but in my case not. allways obtain:

[] ECUId:HU_NBT2_0x63 not accessible cause could not be switched to parallel programming or coding mode
[] finalizeVehicleFlash started
MCDDiagService<id=230900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_FinalizeVehicleFlash, service=DSC - DiagnosticSessionControl, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x78>

exist any job in tool32 for test ethernet conexion?
Thanks


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> my car F26 2014 not have BCD, just ZGW high with ethernet and can2, with ZGW should work. because F26 X4 from 2016 have ID5 and ZGW
> 
> but in my case not. allways obtain:
> 
> ...


Hello,

In tal processing there is a tab in between ecu and log called "parameters". Click on parameters tab and uncheck parallel programming.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

You might have to play with a few other settings in the parameters tab as well.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Gabrola said:


> Flashing the EVO in the car should work fine once the ethernet is moved from the quadlock to the OABR port, no need to do it on the bench if you can't get that to work. There is no BDC in F2X or F3X cars, even the ones with EVO as stock. As you can see in the wiring diagram, the OABR is connected to FEM_BODY.


Thank you for the reply.

In the in end it was more about learning how esys functioned. I was able to get it flashing on the bench with esys once I got everything in the correct order.

In the case of flashing in a car without bdc, I would think the best way to go about that would be to buy a pass through adapter for the quadlock and splice into that and move the ethernet wires to an oabr connector and plug in.


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> my car F26 2014 not have BCD, just ZGW high with ethernet and can2, with ZGW should work. because F26 X4 from 2016 have ID5 and ZGW
> 
> but in my case not. allways obtain:
> 
> ...


If your NBT is unable to communicate over ethernet you'll have this error in your fault memory:
HU-H E1C600 Ethernet: Kommunikationsfehler (Link-Abbruch)



dee_0005 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> In the in end it was more about learning how esys functioned. I was able to get it flashing on the bench with esys once I got everything in the correct order.
> 
> In the case of flashing in a car without bdc, I would think the best way to go about that would be to buy a pass through adapter for the quadlock and splice into that and move the ethernet wires to an oabr connector and plug in.


This is exactly what I have done. My headunit is already retrofitted so I already have an adaptor cable with the emulator, so I moved the ethernet cables of the adaptor to the OABR, preserving the ethernet cables on the car's original quadlock.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Gabrola said:


> If your NBT is unable to communicate over ethernet you'll have this error in your fault memory:
> HU-H E1C600 Ethernet: Kommunikationsfehler (Link-Abbruch)
> 
> This is exactly what I have done. My headunit is already retrofitted so I already have an adaptor cable with the emulator, so I moved the ethernet cables of the adaptor to the OABR, preserving the ethernet cables on the car's original quadlock.


Thanks for repply i not have this error, but for sure not comunication in ethernet.

i change value to 5 in gatewaytable
and now obtain this error when try update:

MCDDiagService<id=285200, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ActivateProgModeCascade, service=RDBI_IPCONF - ReadDataByIdentifier IPConfig, description=error: positive response with negative content: Subnet mask does not match with subnet mask of master gateway, link=HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET>
[] Activate programming mode was not successful for: ECUId:HU_NBT2_0x63
[KOMBI - 60] ECUId:KOMBI_0x60 not accessible cause could not be switched to parallel programming or coding mode

now evo take ip. but is 169.254.199.99 subaddress 255.255.0.0
but zgw is 169.254.X.X subaddress 255.255.255.0

is possible ajust ip´s for match subaddress?


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> Thanks for repply i not have this error, but for sure not comunication in ethernet.
> 
> i change value to 5 in gatewaytable
> and now obtain this error when try update:
> ...


Did you disable parallel programming?
Also are you using a DHCP server on your PC or connecting your ENET cable to a router?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Gabrola said:


> Did you disable parallel programming?
> Also are you using a DHCP server on your PC or connecting your ENET cable to a router?


ok, go to car to try disable parallel.
Need ENET to Router?

i allways try ENET without DHCP as NBT

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> ok, go to car to try disable parallel.
> Need ENET to Router?
> 
> i allways try ENET without DHCP as NBT
> ...


Usually it works either way but some people have bumped into issues and have had to install run a DHCP server on their laptops.


----------



## redoine (Sep 17, 2014)

*OABR Issue.*

Hello,

I am reading this threat and I don't understand why you are trying to Flash NBT2 in the OABR port with the ENET cable.
OABR = open Alliance BroadR-Reach
BroadR-Reach is not compatible with Ethernet (Electrical and Protocol).
You must use a Gateway from Ethernet to BroadR-Reach for use the OABR port.

Best Regards.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

redoine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am reading this threat and I don't understand why you are trying to Flash NBT2 in the OABR port with the ENET cable.
> 
> ...



For gateway same ip and port of VIN connection?
Or ip of evo?

Thanks


----------



## redoine (Sep 17, 2014)

*NBT2 OABR interface.*

Hello,

I will built an interface with a BCM54811A2KMLG (BROADR-REACH SINGLE-PORT) and a BCM5241A1KMLG (Broadcom Limited 10/100 Base-TX Single Port PHY).
And then I will try to ping NBT2 and let you know.

Best Regards.


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

redoine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will built an interface with a BCM54811A2KMLG (BROADR-REACH SINGLE-PORT) and a BCM5241A1KMLG (Broadcom Limited 10/100 Base-TX Single Port PHY).
> And then I will try to ping NBT2 and let you know.
> ...


No need. The OABR port has 4 pins for two twisted pair ethernet cables. It's communicating over ethernet not BroadR Reach.


----------



## redoine (Sep 17, 2014)

*OABR Interface.*

Hello,

Thank you for reply.
You are right OABR connector have Ethernet pin too.(I just figured out)
So we just need to build a cable from quadlock to OABR for the two twisted Ethernet pairs right?

Best Regards.


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

redoine said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for reply.
> You are right OABR connector have Ethernet pin too.(I just figured out)
> ...


No the cable goes from ZGW or FEM to OABR directly. If you have a harness that already connects to the quadlock remove the ethernet pins from it and put them in the OABR connector.


----------



## redoine (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello,

I am talking for a bench Harness coding/flashing.
Anyone have the BMW OABR connector reference?

Best Regards.


----------



## redoine (Sep 17, 2014)

I Need the BMW reference of the connector OABD #13 in the picture.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

redoine said:


> I Need the BMW reference of the connector OABD #13 in the picture.


61139299610
you can buy pair of wires crimped 2x of 61119374919


----------



## redoine (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you for your reply and your help I will buy the connector and maybe build a harness with both connectors Quadlock and OABR.
I have some issues with my bench with a regular NBT NBT_HU appear and disappear ont the tree of ECU I don't still know why.
I will let you know.

Best Regards.


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

Do anyone knows where I plug a TV digital module ? On the NBT EVO. Because where isn't Fbsa connection. Thanks


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

*Need help*

Hello, I need some help .

I'm trying to flash an EVO on bench, I have ZGW 2 8SK, OABR conector, etc.

I'm connecting to ZGW via ENET, I can ping EVO (169.254.199.99 ) but every time I want to flash , it will start in UDS mode, and it will take from 2-3 hours to days.

If I'm flashing it directly through OABR connection, without ZGW , only can emulator for start and ethernet connection to pc, it will take 2-3 hour in UDS mode, depends if I chose IBA or not.

What is wrong? What I'm doing wrong?

Other people are saying that they can flash it in 45 minutes, but how?

Maybe someone can tell me what to do, or what I'm doing wrong, what settings I have to aply to Esys, paralel programing is already disabled.

Thank you.


----------



## WRXEATR (Feb 6, 2008)

People,

The checkbox for parallel programming mode in esys has nothing to do with flashing over can VS ethernet.

Checking this box will allow esys to flash multiple ECUS at one time...for example if you are running a complete istep update and you want to flash all ecus at the same time. I wouldn't advise this, but it IS possible. Unselecting the parallel programming mode means if your tal execution will be processing more than 1 ecu, then it will do them 1 at a time, not all of them in "parallel".

To flash over CAN vs Ethernet, there is another box...the one which says "enable programming mode for switchable ecus" or something like that. When that box is UNCHECKED it will flash over CAN and not look for ethernet as a precondition anymore. If you have this box checked it will flash it over ethernet and not CAN which should give you a ~50 minute flash time.

The reason you guys are getting the error for no parallel programming mode is because headunits are configured by default in the ECU mappping to use parallel programming mode by default. See for yourself...generate a TAL involving a headunit and expand the tal and look at the execution details.....you'll see "Support parallel programming=true" for NBT or NBT2










use the IP 169.254.199.99 tcp over port 6801, with your computer set static at something with the same as above except the last subnet block. With that you should be able to establish a connection to the hu for flashing and coding


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

@wrxeatr From your post, is it safe to assume it is possible to flash NBT Evo without a ZGW module using just an ethernet cable from the OABR port within an hour?

I will be looking to make my own on the bench flashing solution using a ZGW-02 that works for both NBT and NBT Evo. Is there a wiring diagram that already exists for this? Alternatively, where can I find wiring diagrams to assist?


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

JPToadstool said:


> @wrxeatr From your post, is it safe to assume it is possible to flash NBT Evo without a ZGW module using just an ethernet cable from the OABR port within an hour?
> 
> I will be looking to make my own on the bench flashing solution using a ZGW-02 that works for both NBT and NBT Evo. Is there a wiring diagram that already exists for this? Alternatively, where can I find wiring diagrams to assist?


You can get the diargams from ISTA-D / Rheingold.

I have a E93, and retrofitted a NBT/TCB (since upgraded to EVO/ATM), and got a ZGW-02 to flash the NBT, and code the TCB (with ZGW you can code any ecu on the kcan2 bus).

I decided to not permanently install the ZGW, and only connect it when I need to code, or flash something. I put together the below. The yellow cable goes to my laptop, the connector by the yellow cable is a dsub-9 female connector that connects to dsub-9 male connector that I keep under the emergency brake. The connector has 4 wires, 12v/gnd/kcan2-h/kcan2-l - the same wires that connect to the controller, and the touch ecu. I spliced into the controller wires for these wires. The other connector is a keystone connector that connects to the ethernet wires from the NBT.

I had already run the wires from the NBT to the ODBII connector, and had a enet cable. When I want to flash, I connect the enet cable to the ODBII, and the keystone connector. I connect the dsub connectors together, and I connect the yellow ethernet wire to my laptop. I then connect esys with the gateway VIN. If you only want to code, you don't need to connect the enet cable, just connecting the dsub-9 connector is enough (ie coding over kcan2 bus).


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I have also created a third 4-pin female MQS connector, same as ZBE3/TBX to update and code ECUs on KCAN2. Mine is hidden behind CID. I use metal ZGW-01 High flashed with ZGW2 firmware. 
But when programming or coding NBT or EVO, I connect directly over Ethernet_63, without ZGW, it is not really needed and creates an unnecessary point of failure.


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

Mashman said:


> JPToadstool said:
> 
> 
> > @wrxeatr From your post, is it safe to assume it is possible to flash NBT Evo without a ZGW module using just an ethernet cable from the OABR port within an hour?
> ...


That sounds like a good setup. If I were to do this on bench, do you think a 12V 10A power supply would be sufficient?



2real4u said:


> I have also created a third 4-pin female MQS connector, same as ZBE3/TBX to update and code ECUs on KCAN2. Mine is hidden behind CID. I use metal ZGW-01 High flashed with ZGW2 firmware.
> But when programming or coding NBT or EVO, I connect directly over Ethernet_63, without ZGW, it is not really needed and creates an unnecessary point of failure.


So you connect ethernet using the pins from OABR directly to your laptop for flashing? I?ve heard somewhere that the ZGW is needed to maintain contact when the NBT Evo switches between modes during a flash. Is this incorrect info?


----------



## WRXEATR (Feb 6, 2008)

JPToadstool said:


> @wrxeatr From your post, is it safe to assume it is possible to flash NBT Evo without a ZGW module using just an ethernet cable from the OABR port within an hour?
> 
> I will be looking to make my own on the bench flashing solution using a ZGW-02 that works for both NBT and NBT Evo. Is there a wiring diagram that already exists for this? Alternatively, where can I find wiring diagrams to assist?


Correct. A complete EVO flash including US IBAD data should not take longer than 50 minutes. Make sure programming mode for switchable ECUs is checked and "disable http transmission" is unchecked.



2real4u said:


> I have also created a third 4-pin female MQS connector, same as ZBE3/TBX to update and code ECUs on KCAN2. Mine is hidden behind CID. I use metal ZGW-01 High flashed with ZGW2 firmware.
> But when programming or coding NBT or EVO, I connect directly over Ethernet_63, without ZGW, it is not really needed and creates an unnecessary point of failure.


This is the optimal way to do it, and you make a great point in closing. Flashing an EVO through a non VIN matched gateway is risky. Depending on the i-step of the car that the EVO came from, the EVO could be at a software level which includes TrustedVIN. If this is the case, then you have a limited timeframe to get that EVO into BLmode before it locks out and becomes a $900 paperweight with a "component protection active" error code.


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

To summarize what was said:
NBT Eth pins (car side) to OABR Eth pins (Evo side)
ENET directly to the car from PC
"Programming mode for switchable ECUs" box checked

Static IP 169.254.x.x set on the PC

That's it ? or something forget ?


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

So I just installed a bench with ZGW and CAN Bridge.
I successfully flashed the EVO HU on the car (in about 50 minutes), but I wasn’t able to load the right CAFD (error log HU at the last flash step: CAFD deploy).
With the bench, I had to change the VIN of the ZGW, so I flashed it with target car VIN, but now the HU is not detected in ECUs list (only ZGW ).

Any idea ?


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello friends, is there any way to connect OABR from NBT EVO to the car on ethernet to be able to flash and not last long? in the way that it comes from factory to connect and thus not have to put the cable or ethernet and in future occasions not having to dismantle anything, is it possible? What cables do you have to connect? I think they are 4 cables but I do not know where they connect so that it is as factory. Thanks friends.

Bmw f2X 2017


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

r0b3r said:


> Hello friends, is there any way to connect OABR from NBT EVO to the car on ethernet to be able to flash and not last long? in the way that it comes from factory to connect and thus not have to put the cable or ethernet and in future occasions not having to dismantle anything, is it possible? What cables do you have to connect? I think they are 4 cables but I do not know where they connect so that it is as factory. Thanks friends.
> 
> Bmw f2X 2017


If your car has EVO from factory then it is all wired up already.
If not, then you can run Ethernet wires from FEM to a OABR plug behind the NBT EVO


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

Bimmercoder said:


> If your car has EVO from factory then it is all wired up already.
> If not, then you can run Ethernet wires from FEM to a OABR plug behind the NBT EVO


My car does not have a factory EVO, is retrofit so I have to wire as you say ?? Can you tell me how those connectors that you indicate are connected? Thanks friend, it would be nice to leave it done 
What exactly are the connections to make? I also read that you have to cut some cable from the quadlock connector is it true?


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it possible to install ATM in NBT EVO retrofit without emulator in NBT EVO and without emulator in ATM? previously it was CIC with TCB, now ATM with NBT EVO


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi everybody
I have e-sys 2.71 and PSdZData_Full v.63.3 and Coding has many functions for my car.

I bought NBT Evo and Display from Ebay. I plan to install it on the bench. If successful I will equip the F10 2016 LCI (HU-Entrynav).
I connected it on the bench.
1. / I supply power + 12V (15 pin) -12V (12 pin) for Quadlock. OABR (17-19-18-20) pins on the RJ45 cable (1-2-3-6). There is no ZGW and adapter emulator.
2. In E-sys Expert Mode >>> Load FA (Vin NBT EVO) >>> Active FA >>> Read (ECU). I see ECU NBT ECU and it lost connection in a few minutes.
Have you done anything wrong that you can fix me?


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi everybody
I have e-sys 2.71 and PSdZData_Full v.63.3 and Coding has many functions for my car.

I bought NBT Evo and Display from Ebay. I plan to install it on the bench. If successful I will equip the F10 2016 LCI (HU-Entrynav).
I connected it on the bench.
1. / I supply power + 12V (15 pin) -12V (12 pin) for Quadlock. OABR (17-19-18-20) pins on the RJ45 cable (1-2-3-6). There is no ZGW and adapter emulator.
2. In E-sys Expert Mode >>> Load FA (Vin NBT EVO) >>> Active FA >>> Read (ECU). I see ECU NBT ECU and it lost connection in a few minutes.
Have you done anything wrong that you can fix me?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You need wake-up message (ID=12F) sent on KCAN2 to EVO to wake it up. Power is not enough. You could use USB to CAN adapter, off the shelf CAN bridge, retrofit adapter, or make your own device with Arduino DUE or RasPi with CAN transceiver.


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you for providing more information.
I was a new person. First time working NBT EVO.
I have worked with the Arduino Mega 2560 R3 board (Multi-Led Lights Controller),
But I do not understand (You need wake-up message (ID = 12F) sent on KCAN2 to EVO to wake it up).
Or do I need Arudino CAN BUS Shield + Arduino Mega 2560 R3 and the same code.

#include <Canbus.h>
#include <defaults.h>
#include <global.h>
#include <mcp2515.h>
#include <mcp2515_defs.h>

// ******************************** Setup Loop ************** ******************* //

void setup () {
**Serial.begin (9600);
**Serial.println ("CAN Write - Testing transmission of CAN Bus messages");
**delay (1000);
**
**if (Canbus.init (CANSPEED_500)) // Initialize MCP2515 CAN controller at specified speed
****Serial.println ("CAN Init ok");
**else
****Serial.println ("Can not init CAN");
****
**delay (1000);
}

// ******************************** Main Loop ************** ******************* //

void loop ()
{
tCAN message1;

********message1.id = 0x1A6; // formatted in HEX
********message1.header.rtr = 0;
********message1.header.length = 7; // formatted in DEC
********message1.data [0] = 0x02;
message1.data [1] = 0x8b;
message1.data [2] = 0xFF;
message1.data [3] = 0x67; // formatted in HEX
message1.data [4] = 0x00;
message1.data [5] = 0x00;
message1.data [6] = 0x1F;

tCAN message2;
********message2.id = 0x18F; // formatted in HEX
********message2.header.rtr = 0;
********message2.header.length = 8; // formatted in DEC
********message2.data [0] = 0x02;
**message2.data [1] = 0x8b;
**message2.data [2] = 0xFF;
**message2.data [3] = 0x67; // formatted in HEX
**message2.data [4] = 0x01;
**message2.data [5] = 0x8D;
**message2.data [6] = 0x1F;
**message2.data [7] = 0x1F;

mcp2515_bit_modify (CANCTRL, (1 << REQOP2) | (1 << REQOP1) | (1 << REQOP0), 0);
mcp2515_send_message (& message1);

delay (10000);

mcp2515_send_message (& message2);

delay (1000);

}


----------

